# My APBT King



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys. My name is Parminder. I'm from India nd posting pics of my Pit King. J imported him from Mexico nd he's 2 yrs now. Very aggresive towards other dogs but also very affectionate towards me nd my family. I also have a yr old Yellow Labrador nd King is very protective of him. Almost killed a stray dog when he attacked my Lab


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's very beautiful! your house looks very nice too haha! So you live in India? I've never even seen an ocean, i'm sad


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what a big guy. do you know how much he weighs?
good looking boy thanks for sharing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a nice looking dogs you have! I love his color! Welcome to GP we hope you enjoy it here! :welcome:


----------



## JuiceBox (Sep 7, 2009)

Good looking dog bro.. What is the general attitude toward pitbulls in India?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are both adorable!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking dogs!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks all u guys. I really like it here. Good people with the best dog in the world and I get to see the pics and share facts too.

Well he weighs around 80-82 lbs but pure muscles. But is very hyper when he hears another Dog bark or cat Purr. Runs very fast in long strides, almost covers the same distance in half steps as the Labrador. Jumps high too. Can grab treats from as high as 6'

more pics














































and Video


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a big dog! looks real nice though!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

that guy is HUGE ahah


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

nice color.!! thUmbs up.!!


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks again all U guys. I'm gonna get the Ears Cropped next month when the weather is cold. It gets really hot in India. The temp is hovering around 35C nd it's Autumn. 

Well did anybody see the Videos?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

great looking dog  i really like his little angel wings on his back


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

He may have Angel wings on his back but he's no Angel...Has already killed 2 stray pups...Seriously injured another stray dog...Injured a stray dog which attacked my Labrador...Injured my friend's Great Dane and another Great Dane of my Neighbor...

All this despite my best attempts to keep him outta trouble.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

isn't he a little old to get his ears cropped?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

unless you are doing the battle crop which is not good in anyway for the dog, the dog wont be able to cover his ear canal if it is rainning. Beautiful dog indeed and you should keep him out of trouble we need represenatatives for the breed all over the world.


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

He's 2-1/2 yrs. Yes he's old for the ear cropping thing but I'll consult the Vet before doing so. He's adorable nd I try to keep him outta trouble. Tat's why I always keep the door closed nd always keep him on a leash when walking outside. I even carry a couple of stones to hurl at stray dogs to keep them away from him. All the accidents happen cos the dogs managed to come a little too close to him. I felt really awful. 

this is my favorite breed nd can't imagine having any other dog except APTB. 

I want to open a kennel nd start promoting this beautiful breed which is suffering from a lot of negative opinions like in US. nd there aren't many APBT in India.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spinz said:


> He's 2-1/2 yrs. Yes he's old for the ear cropping thing but I'll consult the Vet before doing so. He's adorable nd I try to keep him outta trouble. Tat's why I always keep the door closed nd always keep him on a leash when walking outside. I even carry a couple of stones to hurl at stray dogs to keep them away from him. All the accidents happen cos the dogs managed to come a little too close to him. I felt really awful.
> 
> this is my favorite breed nd can't imagine having any other dog except APTB.
> 
> I want to open a kennel nd start promoting this beautiful breed which is suffering from a lot of negative opinions like in US. nd there aren't many APBT in India.


Like I said and the board can correct me but at 2 years old the ears will not stand straight if you do any crop besides the battlecrop. Cropping the ears will not provide any health benefit to the dog, it is done purely for cosmetic reasons. In my opinion unless you got it from the breeder like that or if you are planning to show the dog then you can crop, but if you are not planning to show the dog it is really not worth it to put the dog through the pain and plus it will make him look more "vicious" in the eye of the public. I think your dog is beautiful the way it is but to each their own, good luck with the pup!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

You like talking about his fighting history an awful lot don't you?


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> You like talking about his fighting history an awful lot don't you?


Maybe he just thinks its cool that King is protective of his sibling! 
I know my 2 would probably do anything to protect eachother & their mommy & daddy...they r pits & that is their nature..they are loyal & loving.

Sounds like Mr. King want to be a little hero! Saving his brother!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats a great looking dog you have there! I hear you about the strays getting too close.
On alot of my walks strays just run up out of nowhere & if my dogs feel threatened they will react! ANY dog would! Thats crazy..we walked by another lady walking her dog & her dog broke his collar to get to my dogs & my 2 were not happy! they were probably thinking WHAT THE HELL is this guy doing?! That guy almost had a bad day. I'm only 1 person with 2 dogs & a 3rd dog approaching quickly! AH!


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

I also don't wanna crop the ears, but my friend and lots a guys I know asked me to. Guess now i am not.

On another note, does anybody know any book by Leri Hansen, the Dog trainer. She had Capone. Why I am asking is tat she knows how to Heighten a Dogs aggression and channel it into something else than fighting. I want my Dog to Jump and Pull. He does so when excited or when he sees a Cat, he'll pull like a tractor.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spinz said:


> I also don't wanna crop the ears, but my friend and lots a guys I know asked me to. Guess now i am not.
> 
> On another note, does anybody know any book by Leri Hansen, the Dog trainer. She had Capone. Why I am asking is tat she knows how to Heighten a Dogs aggression and channel it into something else than fighting. I want my Dog to Jump and Pull. He does so when excited or when he sees a Cat, he'll pull like a tractor.


You can start trainning for weight pulling but it is going to take a little bit of work because the dog has to get used to the harness and pulling. Dog agression and working ability are too different things, you can have a severe dog agressive dog that will not work. Things you can do to work out your dog could be getting him a doggy backpack and putting on a few weights 2-6 pounds max and slowly build him up to that. You can also have him drag stuff such as a car tire but make sure you ease him into it there should be articles on weight pulling on this board and you can also work with the springpole. The good thing about your dog is that his growth plates should be closed by now and you can start working him out, but remember to start out very slow. When you are walking with your dog you should take an air horn or something to scare the strays from coming up to you guys, you don't know what the strays might be carrying and you dont want your dog to get it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spinz said:


> I also don't wanna crop the ears, but my friend and lots a guys I know asked me to. Guess now i am not.
> 
> On another note, does anybody know any book by Leri Hansen, the Dog trainer. She had Capone. Why I am asking is tat she knows how to Heighten a Dogs aggression and channel it into something else than fighting. I want my Dog to Jump and Pull. He does so when excited or when he sees a Cat, he'll pull like a tractor.


If you don't crop the ears you won't get that unecessary attention from people and you know you have a beautiful APBT whether you crop the ears or not so who cares about what your friends tell you to do with your dog. It's your dog and it is not healthy at this age to put your dog through it.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

davidfitness83 has a very good point. You don't want to put him thru all of that if you don't have to.


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

